# High lifter off road park ride video! 3-24-12



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

This is my first post on this forum guys but I though I would share this with yall. The video is the FEATURED video on my youtube page.
http://www.youtube.com/user/lnicholson1986?feature=guide


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! little forum tip, if you copy the "share" link and paste it in, the forum will auto-embed the video for you! :rockn: I pasted it in along w/ your original link.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

WOW man THANKS!: I had no idea you could do that. I have been on the High Lifter forum for a while and you cant do anything but post the url to the video.


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

I just watched this video last night, I really want to make a trip up north to Highlifter park.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great videos man! I subscribed.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

c10seven said:


> I just watched this video last night, I really want to make a trip up north to Highlifter park.


Its in prime condition right now man! When even you get ready to let me know and we can plan a ride there. Its only an hour from my house.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

austinlord13 said:


> Great videos man! I subscribed.


THanks man I appreciate it!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Wish I had a place like that to ride in maine. Nice vid


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Southernmuddjunkie- its nice to seethat you've joined Mimb! U may or mayn't remember me but we have crossed paths at mud madness a few times. I was the guy in the blue dodge on the brute when you broke that first axle not to long ago!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

LiftedNlawedBrute said:


> Southernmuddjunkie- its nice to seethat you've joined Mimb! U may or mayn't remember me but we have crossed paths at mud madness a few times. I was the guy in the blue dodge on the brute when you broke that first axle not to long ago!


Yeah man I remember you! Mud Madness has been brutal to my bike. The only two axles I have broken have Both been out there! That place has no mercy.lol


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Awesome video thanks for sharing!


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Its in prime condition right now man! When even you get ready to let me know and we can plan a ride there. Its only an hour from my house.


I doubt it will be this season, I need to get a SXS so the whole family can go, now that we have a tot wife isn't too keen on me riding. plus its a 4 hour trip up, although I make it up that way every now and then its for work not fun, I work for an engineering firm in Ruston.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

c10seven said:


> I doubt it will be this season, I need to get a SXS so the whole family can go, now that we have a tot wife isn't too keen on me riding. plus its a 4 hour trip up, although I make it up that way every now and then its for work not fun, I work for an engineering firm in Ruston.


Well they have the Shiners Benefit Ride there the first weekend of December every year. Its a long ways off but it gives you a good reason to come to the park. Its a great ride for an even better cause!


----------

